# Adventure Time with Finn and Jake: Anyone watch this?



## ShadowEon (Apr 6, 2010)

I had nothing better to do so I watched the first episode of that "Adventure Time with Finn and Jake" thing. For those of you who don't know  what that is, it's a series based off some animated short of some form, the series aired on cartoon network.


I watch it and well, it was ok I suppose but some of it was like o.o, and I don't know what their target audience is but if it is meant for kids:

It's getting cancelled.

If not, then I still don't know how long it will last. It is like charlie the unicorn mixed with Superjail (without the excessive amount of gore/violence).


Invader Zim got canceled for being too unkid friendly and I loved that when I was little and it was first on (still like it today) and that was a rather harmless show, this really pushes on what they could air on normal cartoon network.

And I swear some of the things in it are like subtle drug references, such as the one character's name being "LSP". >>

And I dunno it's kind of a stupid show, the characters are kind of obnoxious.

If Invader Zim got cancelled, this thing is going down, and fast.

And is only ok at best show wise, it may be colorful and the characters have alot of design variation but I don't know how far that will get him.

I also find it rather obvious that this was once an internet short just from the things they say/ what it is about/etc.


For those who saw it, what do you think of it?


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 7, 2010)

Saw it. It's pure awesome. X3

I wouldn't worry. CN shows have almost always lasted 3 or 4 seasons (Should be longer jackasses! D:<). Also, this is the first CN original series to carry a PG rating (not counting a few movies), so it should be safe from the dreaded "concerned parents". This show could probably get away with everything the Total Drama series does.

Also: They'd have to be idiots to not know LSP is just an abbreviation and not a drug reference. And even if it is, it's just clever writing (like some of the jokes in 90's kids cartoons).


----------



## ShadowEon (Apr 7, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> Saw it. It's pure awesome. X3
> 
> I wouldn't worry. CN shows have almost always lasted 3 or 4 seasons (Should be longer jackasses! D:<). Also, this is the first CN original series to carry a PG rating (not counting a few movies), so it should be safe from the dreaded "concerned parents". This show could probably get away with everything the Total Drama series does.
> 
> Also: They'd have to be idiots to not know LSP is just an abbreviation and not a drug reference. And even if it is, it's just clever writing (like some of the jokes in 90's kids cartoons).



Poor Invader zim wasn't even PG and it went down. ;_;

And I didn't think total drama was as....out there as this lol.

And yeah I know it is just an abbreviation but you never know what someone might think. XD

LSP IS a girl right? I mean totally sounds like a guy but the way "she" acts is like....very disturbing if a male. o.o


----------



## Catilda Lily (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't have TV


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 7, 2010)

I missed it, but I saw the epic preview with the dramatic music.

Wanna watch it.


Oh and i saw on yt of clip of that total whatever show with someone bleeping the shit out of some chick. I couldnt believe CN stooped to that.


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 7, 2010)

@ShadowEon: LSP is a girl, but everyone from Lumpy Space speaks like her.

@8-bit: Actually, what you saw was the uncensored version. What CN did was much worse:

[yt]HcJsLiPTZW8[/yt]

It's a good thing they didn't do that to the Gordon Ramsey-ish character in season 2. Would've ruined the joke.

Edit: Turn volume up to hear. Also, the word snot was used to censor crap.


----------



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

I was so confused...I was doing homework when it came on though...


----------



## Joeyyy (Apr 7, 2010)

It's "eh..."

I've seen ALOT worse (fanboy and chumchum)


----------



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

Joeyyy said:


> It's "eh..."
> 
> I've seen ALOT worse (*fanboy and chumchum*)


Possibly the worst show I've seen on Nickelodeon yet...


----------



## TwilightV (Apr 7, 2010)

I find it at least tolerable. You want to talk bad cartoons, try modern day Spongebob, Johnny Test or My Gym Partner's A Monkey. I have to change the channel as fast as I can whenever those pop up... XP


----------



## Willow (Apr 7, 2010)

TwilightV said:


> I find it at least tolerable. You want to talk bad cartoons, try modern day Spongebob, Johnny Test or My Gym Partner's A Monkey. I have to change the channel as fast as I can whenever those pop up... XP


My god do I hate Johnny Test

I miss Foster's and all the like mid 2000 shows


----------



## NamorIsRoman (Apr 7, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> My god do I hate Johnny Test
> 
> I miss Foster's and all the like mid 2000 shows



They really did have a great line up for a while until they cycled in new shows. I really do miss Foster's...

Anyways, I've seen all the comercials for Adventure Time and I liked what I saw so far. I'll go see if it's up on Cartoon Network's site right now.


----------



## GatodeCafe (Apr 9, 2010)

Saw it. It was amazing, and I really don't see it getting cancelled anytime soon. It's a little 'edgy', but in the same way that Flapjack or Spongebob is edgy. It's mostly just hilarious.

I LUMPING HATE YOU MOM AND DAD

Also: Starfire's voice actress as the princess. I'm counting that as a win.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Apr 9, 2010)

CN pissed me off when they removed Toonami, Samurai Jack, and several others. Then to add insult to injury they made CN Real.

But Adventure Time is probably the best show that's come out since this depression. 

Hard to believe that this show came from the same people who did Fanboy and Chum Chum.


----------

